
Making Terminal Applications in Rust with Termion - vog
https://ticki.github.io/blog/making-terminal-applications-in-rust-with-termion/
======
vog
This is a nice application of algebraic data types and how these make an API
safe, straight forward and beautiful. This is one of the things I like most in
these languages such as Rust, OCaml and Haskell.

